# Replacing Light Bulbs



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

This site is just full of great ideas. I intially wanted to replace the lights over the bunks with the aircraft style lights, but put that off for now. The quad bunk and rear queen lights are just too bright and in your face for reading. I was also concerned about their amp draw for when we go dry camping this fall.

Until reading here, I didn't realize the standard bulbs in the camper were 18 watt bulbs, drawing 1.5 amps!







Based on a suggestion found here, I went to Home Depot today and found a smorgasboard of 12V bulbs to choose from! Just so happens that the bulbs used for outdoor low voltage lighting fit the OB's light fixtures. They had 4W, 7W, 11W and 18W bulbs! I bought a couple of packages of 7 watt bulbs and replaced the too-bright bunk and rear slide bulbs. What a difference they made! Those lights are now decent reading lamps, with the added benefit of drawing 60% less amps!

I may even experiment with the 4W bulbs (78% less amps) as reading lights and try the 11W bulbs (39% less amps) for the main cabin lights.

Outbackers.com has created a light bulb monster!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good tip, I too have been looking for a lower amperage solution. I have thought about buying Fluorescent replacements but not sure if I would like the Color temperature.

Keep us posted on how well the other wattage bulbs do. I also do a lot of dry camping.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Good tip. I had no idea that Home Depot had 12 volt bulbs. I'll be heading there soon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

These are the same low voltage lights as the 'Malibu Lights' use, right?

I may have to get a few of these to try during the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally in a couple of weeks.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Question: Do I have to take a bulb with me to match up the connector or are they all the same?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I went with a mix of 4 and 7 watt bulbs and they worked well. I used the 4 watt ones in the kids bunks and they work well there. I used the 7 watt ones in some of the other double fixtures. I left a few with the original bulbs. Overall there is little difference in the light output and the power used is way down.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, I just popped a bulb out...nothing like I expected cause I thought they would have a brass base like my boat's 12v bulbs did.

The bulb has C921 printed on it...can anyone tell me what this means?









Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I was pretty jazzed when I saw that the Outback uses the same bulbs as our outdoor yard lights!! I already had a bunch sitting in the garage - instant spares!

The bulb is a standard 12 volt wedge base. Go to the outdoor lighting section at Home depot and you'll find a bunch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...adding one more thing to the Lowes list.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I played around with different wattages as well. I found the 4watt bulbs not bright enough.

Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> These are the same low voltage lights as the 'Malibu Lights' use, right?
> 
> I may have to get a few of these to try during the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Same bulbs, Doug. The "wedge" all glass base. My HD store has them with the outdoor lighting products, not with all the other bulbs.

Thor says the 4W bulbs aren't bright enough, so maybe I'll stick with the 7W in the reading lamps. But then again, Thor could be a lot older than I am, and can't see very well.









As far as "C921" on the bulb, who knows?







As long as the base matches, and it's 12V, you'll be fine.

When you think about it, it is amazing how much power you could save --giving up very little in brightness -- by replacing the stock bulbs.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey, I resemble that remark









Thor


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you! Made a stop at Home Depot this morning and picked up a variety of the bulbs. Heading out to camp in about an hour!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info, JT.

I am headed to Home Depot today anyway, so I will pick a fwe up to play with.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

GoVols said:


> This site is just full of great ideas. I intially wanted to replace the lights over the bunks with the aircraft style lights, but put that off for now. The quad bunk and rear queen lights are just too bright and in your face for reading. I was also concerned about their amp draw for when we go dry camping this fall.
> 
> Until reading here, I didn't realize the standard bulbs in the camper were 18 watt bulbs, drawing 1.5 amps!
> 
> ...


Thank you for a very useful tip even this mechanically inept Outbacker can use.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Went to Home Depot today and got 7w and 11w bulbs...Can't wait to see the difference








Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Went to Home Depot today and got 7w and 11w bulbs...Can't wait to see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did they cost?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I added this to the list today and purchased 4, 7, 11 and 18. They also had green, red and blue bulbs. I didn't buy any colored bulbs, I wasn't sure where to use them. Thanks for reminding me to do this... somehow it fell off the to do list.

Now I just have to wait for it to get dark.


----------



## rsg99 (May 23, 2006)

skippershe said:


> OK, I just popped a bulb out...nothing like I expected cause I thought they would have a brass base like my boat's 12v bulbs did.
> 
> The bulb has C921 printed on it...can anyone tell me what this means?
> 
> ...


The C921 bulb is an 18 watt or 1.5 amp. That is the largest one and it draws a lot of power. I just ordered some mini rocker switches to switch from 1 or 2 bulbs lit at a time and may even change one bulb to be the 7 watt model...

Rob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I just came in from changing out some bulbs. I put 7 watt bulbs over the bunks and 11 watt bulbs in the light in the ceiling of the bunk room. You can't even tell the difference. They are plenty bright enough. I also changed the bulbs in the front entrance "foyer" to 11 watt. I left the 18s in the kitchen as we need bright lights in there - though you really can't see any difference - at least, I can't.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I changed the one in the queen slide to 7 watts and its a lot nicer not as bright
Have to get some more for the bunk lights

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I just came in from changing out some bulbs. I put 7 watt bulbs over the bunks and 11 watt bulbs in the light in the ceiling of the bunk room. You can't even tell the difference. They are plenty bright enough. I also changed the bulbs in the front entrance "foyer" to 11 watt. I left the 18s in the kitchen as we need bright lights in there - though you really can't see any difference - at least, I can't.
> 
> Scott


This is great news. Can't wait to get some of these and install them next weekend.


----------



## owenss (Aug 22, 2006)

Being a convert from a Zeppelin the only thing I missed was the dimmers on the lights in the Zep. The Outback was too bright for me, especially when trying to get the kids to go to sleep. I guess I'll need to make up an excuse to go to Lowes. "Hey honey didn't you need...."


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yeay!! Another mod completed







7W's for the queen slide and 11W's for the rest, I left the 18W over the stove.

I forgot the garage had two light fixtures, so I just pulled one 18 watt bulb out of each of them.

Going to Lowe's tomorrow for my hide a key lock box and closing floor vents, gotta keep up with NobleEagle


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I went 7watts all the way around. It really helps during dry camping

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the idea. We are leaving for Acadia NP in a few weeks, and will definitely put this idea to use. Two weeks of dry camping by the ocean in Maine. Can it get better than this?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Thanks for the idea. We are leaving for Acadia NP in a few weeks, and will definitely put this idea to use. Two weeks of dry camping by the ocean in Maine. Can it get better than this?


Sounds like it will be a really nice getaway. Have a safe and enjoyable trip.

Thor


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

I just thought of something.







Everybody is replacing those standard 921 bulbs with new bulbs. There has to be a lot of 921 bulbs just laying around now. Here's what you do, send them to:

Gilligan c/o Keystone RV Company
2642 Hackberry Dr
Goshen, IN 46526

I can take them and put them in new campers. Just think of the cost savings that would be!
I can just see that cost-savings bonus check now! Whoopee!









Gilligan


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Not so fast Gilligan,

We SAVE them for when we have hookups, or when one burns out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Not so fast Gilligan,
> 
> We SAVE them for when we have hookups, or when one burns out.


You tell him!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I picked up some 4W and 7W bulbs for the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally. It will be interesting to see how they work. I thought about the red bulbs for a couple of fixtures, as I find the light nice at night, but my DW thinks I'm weird enough already! BTW, it is great for watching TV by!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I picked up some 4W and 7W bulbs for the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally. It will be interesting to see how they work. I thought about the red bulbs for a couple of fixtures, as I find the light nice at night, but my DW thinks I'm weird enough already! BTW, it is great for watching TV by!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowes or HD Doug?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Went to Home Depot today and got 7w and 11w bulbs...Can't wait to see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did they cost?
[/quote]

sorry! just saw your question









Malibu replacements...Make sure you go to the outdoor lighting aisle, not where lamp bulbs are
Around $4.95 for 4 bulbs, didn't matter what wattage


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Went to Home Depot today and got 7w and 11w bulbs...Can't wait to see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did they cost?
[/quote]

sorry! just saw your question









Malibu replacements...Make sure you go to the outdoor lighting aisle, not where lamp bulbs are
Around $4.95 for 4 bulbs, didn't matter what wattage
[/quote]

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Stocked up at Lowes yesterday. After Labor day weekend, we will change them out.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Bought mine yesterday at H/D. Changed out the queen slide light and the light over the sink. We'll test out these before I make and further changes.

Dan


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

I will email the husband at work and ask him to stop by Lowes too....I agree that this site has a great deal to offer! I wish that I had a list of the top 10 modification every one should do to their outback. Thanks to everyone for making our camping experience more comfortable. We are learning more and more everytime we get to log on!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Can't wait to put the 7W in the Queen bed area, it should really make a nice difference.

I wonder if the HD and Lowes automatic inventory control system will suddenly order thousands of these bulbs because they are now selling at such a frenzy...because of us.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

LIGHT BULB UPDATE:

After a field test, I have replaced the 7W bulbs over the beds/bunks with 4W bulbs. The 7W were still a little too bright for me; if they were directional, it would be OK, but the stock lights are in your face as everyone knows. Also finished pulling all the stock 18W bulbs and replacing with 11W versions, with the exception of the light over the couch, which I put in the 7W bulbs I previously used in the bunk lights.

Anyone interested, especially those who do not dry camp, I have 20 18W light bulbs for sale at a good price!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We replaced our bulbs at the PNW Fall Rally, and I am very happy with the results. I used 4 watt bulbs thoughout the main area of the trailer with the exception of 7 watt bulbs at each bunk and bed, and the OEM 18 watt bulbs over they galley, dinette and in the bathroom. I find the combination to be very workable, and really don't notice all that much difference between the 7 watt and 18 watt bulbs in light output.

Still may change the bed lights to 4 watt as well, but I want to get some good reading time in on the 7 watt bulbs first.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Big diffrence with the 7 watt bulbs in the queen bed lights. Thanks for the idea. Our Lowes only had 4 and 11 watt bulbs had to go to Home Depot to the 7's. 
A good freind of mine say's we always have to be able to laugh at ourselves so I have to share this. I pulled out the 18's and put in the 7's. Turned on the switch-nothing. Put the 18's back in nothing. Go to the sink pull out an 18 put in a 7, works fine. Get the circuit tester from the garage, no power. I figure I must have somehow causes a wire to come loose. Start making rude comments to myself about Gilligan. Back to the garage to get the screw drivers. Just about to tear into the light fixture when- I know most of you already figured it out-I realized I never plugged in the light wire to the slide. Oh well, won't do that again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ED_RN said:


> Big diffrence with the 7 watt bulbs in the queen bed lights. Thanks for the idea. Our Lowes only had 4 and 11 watt bulbs had to go to Home Depot to the 7's.
> A good freind of mine say's we always have to be able to laugh at ourselves so I have to share this. I pulled out the 18's and put in the 7's. Turned on the switch-nothing. Put the 18's back in nothing. Go to the sink pull out an 18 put in a 7, works fine. Get the circuit tester from the garage, no power. I figure I must have somehow causes a wire to come loose. Start making rude comments to myself about Gilligan. Back to the garage to get the screw drivers. Just about to tear into the light fixture when- I know most of you already figured it out-I realized I never plugged in the light wire to the slide. Oh well, won't do that again.


That is indeed funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

In my 26RS, there are 20 bulbs. At 18W each, they would draw 30 amps if all were on at the same time! By using a combination of 4W/7W/11W bulbs, I have cut the amp draw to 14.67 amps. Obviously I wouldn't use all at the same time, but the savings are significant.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols said:


> In my 26RS, there are 20 bulbs. At 18W each, they would draw 30 amps if all were on at the same time! By using a combination of 4W/7W/11W bulbs, I have cut the amp draw to 14.67 amps. Obviously I wouldn't use all at the same time, but the savings are significant.


It is surprising the difference it makes. Between being low voltage and low wattage (as compared to what we use in our homes), you wouldn't think those little bulbs would draw much at all. But they do, and when you are dry camping those little guys will draw your batteries down in no time!

BTW, Great story Ed! Just remember, there is a certain glory in a great mistake!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I found the 7-watt bulbs not to be too much differet than the stock 18-watts -- the 4-watt bulbs are noticeably less bright, which is fine for me beacuse I have a dimmer on every light switch in my house. I also do a significant amutn of dry camping and the reduced wattage/amperage will come in handy. This 18-watt stock lights are just way too bright anyway for my taste.

Bulbs are tandard outdoor lawn/garden light replacements, Malibu and other brands.


----------

